# BumbleBee Weekend Report



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pix and great report!

That's one sad red picture though...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Great pix and great report!
> 
> That's one sad red picture though...


X2.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Great pix and great report!
> >
> > That's one sad red picture though...
> 
> ...


yeah, but that trout she's kissing looks like he's in total bliss.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice results.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report and fish. 

That injured red makes me cringe.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Dam..! excellent outing..


----------

